# Singapore visa queries



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hi all,

since i got information that there is no work permit visa type in which we can apply and go to singapore and search a job and work there on that visa, the only option is to apply for tourist visa and go to singapore and search job there - but still after getting job, the work permit visa needs to be applied and until the work permit comes, i will not be able to work - So is this scenario practically of any use? 

any information about what is the cost of tourist visa for a single person and the cost of work permit visa for a single person? 

how long does it take to get a work permit visa, if suppose we are at tourist visa in singapore? this is to get an idea about how many months can go by till i actually start working in singapore after getting the work permit visa?

what about malaysia? same process as above as of singapore? please tell. thanks.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You keep posting the same question(s) on the forum (and got good replies to them already). Will you continue to do this until somebody gives you the answer you want to hear, or what is the reason?

This is what I posted for you before:
- Coming to Singapore on a tourist visa to look for jobs is a common method and increases your chances substantially, compared to applying from abroad.
- The tourist visa is free of charge if issued on arival. If you need one beforehand, contact the nearest Singapore embassy about procedure and cost.
- Work visa fees are borne by the employer (and are approx. S$70 from what I heard)
- Work visa applications processing can take anywhere between a week and two months. (You can start work right after the visa is given.)

Please post your question about Malaysia on the Malaysia forum to get better replies.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> You keep posting the same question(s) on the forum (and got good replies to them already). Will you continue to do this until somebody gives you the answer you want to hear, or what is the reason?.


for a talent, he is stubborn btw,

anyway, OP, do you know about this site www.ica.gov.sg ?

all your visa questions are answered there, ..

if at all I harbored any thoughts of sponsoring you visa, that though vanished ....


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> for a talent, he is stubborn btw,
> 
> anyway, OP, do you know about this site www.ica.gov.sg ?
> 
> ...


Firstly, thanks @beppi and @ecureilx for your efforts in helping me understand these valuable information.

Secondly, since till now I have not put myself in such a situation, in which I have to take care of all things like what is rent, how much i will save, what about visa etc - cut to chase, i have not even thought of working in an abroad country as a freelancer, even though i have been to onsite projects before but that was with the companies i worked for in India and everything was taken care of by these companies.

But now i am thinking of playing a blind in a poker game by trying to work in abroad for may be 2 to 3 years as a freelancer and save a good amount of money with which my family can live their lifes easily in India. I have not even thought of doing this thing in the last 9.5 years of my work life.

i have already resigned my current company and will be available from 15-Sep-14 onwards. i believe nature (or God or whatever name you put for it) takes care of everything eventually, so let me see how things unfold for me.


----------

